# BMW Group celebrates ground-breaking for new plant in Mexico



## MWatty550 (Sep 8, 2007)

This is fantastic! Order going in 6/2018!


----------



## MarkJK (Aug 9, 2013)

There goes European Delivery for the 3 Series I suppose...


----------



## RavenKing (Jul 22, 2015)

No thank you. I certainly will not pay German manufacturing prices for anything made in Mexico. I already refuse to buy any large expensive durable good made in Mexico.

Though, wonder what would happen if Trump was actually elected and kept his promise on pulling out of the NAFTA agreement.. Hmmmmm


----------



## Autoworld (Apr 21, 2015)

Maybe BMW will lower their prices on the 3 series since they'll be made in a low cost country.


----------



## gmak2012 (Oct 11, 2013)

Volkswagon quality went in the toilet when they started mfg'ing in Mexico.


----------



## anselansel (May 5, 2016)

"No thank you. I certainly will not pay German manufacturing prices for anything made in Mexico"


X1000, sorry BMW i am paying for german engineering, you can keep your shoddy mexican BMW

"Though, wonder what would happen if Trump was actually elected and kept his promise on pulling out of the NAFTA agreement.. Hmmmmm"

love this part...Under the deal, the automaker will not be required to pay state and local taxes for 10 years, Mexican economic development officials said Wednesday at a briefing.

An estimated 70 percent of the vehicles to be produced at the Mexico plant will be sold in North America, BMW officials say.

The company, according to media reports in Mexico, received $236 million in local aid in return for a commitment to create 1,500 jobs and invest $1 billion by 2024.

trumps right, no american jobs created, but 70 percent sold here, mexico gets no tax from bmw for 10 years,mexico paid 236 million in aid to the company for 1500 jobs.157k per job. This is the heart of why these PACTS are worthless....


----------

